# Artesian Spring 'Toga



## bearswede (Jul 31, 2006)

Well, my latest arrived today... I knew it had an open bubble, but was surprised by the vast depth of it... It must be a third of an inch wide and it's volume angles down inside the bottle... I'm amazed it didn't go all the way thru...

  Otherwise, the bottle is a beaut... I'm thinking I'll fill it with plain, clear resin, just so no one cuts themselves on the sharp edges... But I figure it doesn't need, probably shouldn't have, any tint added or it would look too dark...

  Any thoughts?

  Thanks,

  Ron


----------



## bearswede (Jul 31, 2006)

Here's the side with the bubble... It appears as a lite oval just under the intertwined "AS"...


----------



## capsoda (Jul 31, 2006)

One thought Ron, them Artesians get real upset when you take their togas.[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]

 Nice bottle too, and I think your probable right.

 I guess that was two thoughts. Now I'm exshausted.RoR


----------



## annie44 (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Ron,
 Nice bottle - I'm sorry the bubble turned out to be larger than you anticipated -  that has happened to me before, too.
 Don't have any suggestions on the repair, because I don't know anything about it!  But if you're ever in VA stop by and I have several bottles that I could put you to work on fixing up for me!   
 Cindy


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Jul 31, 2006)

easy fix. dont use resin, it will discolor inyears and turn yellow. use hxtal. never yellows and hardens like glass. no color needs to be added, it will take on the surroundng color.
  if you want me to fix it let me know.

  rick


----------

